# Keep Calm and-



## yv0nne (Aug 25, 2012)

Wait. Scratch that.
I figure this board can totally relate LOL!


----------



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

You mean: 

Found on instagram


----------



## yv0nne (Aug 25, 2012)

I NEED that shirt!! Where did you get it, if you don't mind my asking?!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

You need to buy a job lot and sell them on the forum....that shirt is brill ;D


----------



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

Unfortunately, i don't have one of these, just found the photo on instagram... :-[


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Found it! Etsy to the rescue. 

http://www.etsy.com/listing/123379443/keep-calm-vizsla-shirt


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm so getting one!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Even the petite ladies of the forum would have to order an XL (26-50 lbs). . How insulting to our fit and trim members 

I think we may have to order one of these for Mr. H, especially for his trips to the dog park where no one understands how he can sprint around for 2 hours at a time. "Is that normal, him running like that the whole time?" You've never met a V before have you?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

mine would just be a mess :

12XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL at best lol


----------

